# .380's, What's best?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a Ruger LCP as a back up gun, not as a primary by any means. That was several years ago and I see the market has broadened considerably with many new guns. I handled the Glock 42, seemed well made like all Glocks, but a bit large for my taste. I also see that Beretta has model called the Pico in the works. Do any of the newer tiny .380's really perform better than the LCP? I have always thought of these guns as a last ditch, in your face (literally) weapon so I am not concerned about fast reloads or great sights.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Almost all .380's perform better than the LCP. Right now the 2 best in my opinion are the Sig P238 and Glock 42... both are light years ahead of the LCP in almost every way. Check em' out.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you want a deep cover 380, get a Kahr CM380. If you're going to get a G42, get a 9mm of some sort. Realistically, unless you are real recoil sensitive, get a 9mm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Ruger is a fine gun, but not in the same league of the Glock 42. I'm with Tap, the Glock 42 or the Sig P238 are the finest .380 offerings available. Of course, the PPK/S is the only real iconic .380, but it's a heavy little piece. 

I have the G42, and it is the smoothest shooting .380 I've shot to date. Extremely light recoil. Kahr offers some fine .380s, but for the money, you won't beat the G42.


----------



## Smithboomer (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a lot of good .380s out there. I like the Colt Mustang/Sig P238 for reliability and ease-of-shooting. The Pocketlite Mustang is a good carry gun if you are looking for a light weight .380 with a decent trigger.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Sig 238 and Walther PPK....Wife has both and loves 'em.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

I love the Sig P238, I have one, as does the wife, and the daughter.


----------



## modula2 (Oct 31, 2014)

My G42 is extremely easy to shoot. And at 7 yards I get 2 inch groups. What else can you ask for?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It is a sweet little gun.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It's large for a 380,,,*

It's large for a 380,,,
And it's pricey as all heck,,,
But my Beretta Cheetah is a great handgun.










Mine has never failed to feed, fire, or eject.

But it's definitely not a pocket pistol.

Aarond

.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice guns.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

aarondhgraham said:


> It's large for a 380,,,
> And it's pricey as all heck,,,
> But my Beretta Cheetah is a great handgun.
> 
> ...


 I , 2nd The Motion Mine Is A 84f Nickel 2/10rds 2/13 rds :numbchuck:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would own a Glock 42 if it was chambered in 9mm Luger. Until then, the LCP is sufficient for a .380, because it spends 99% of its time in the gun safe, anyway. It's a bit clunky, compared to some of the newer more expensive ones, but I'm not a fan of .380s, anyway.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

borris said:


> I , 2nd The Motion Mine Is A 84f Nickel 2/10rds 2/13 rds :numbchuck:


Thirded. Mine's black on black and I should fire it more often...


----------



## robgmn (Nov 17, 2015)

We don't have any rent & shoot options around here, so I can't speak from experience, I can only share what an LCP owner (and gun shop employee) told me: he has an LCP and HATES shooting it.
He described it as snappy and painful. He only carries it because it was the right size for his CC options, and only shoots it to improve muscle memory should the SHTF.
He said almost all other .380s were better than his LCP.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Old thread, but...

The Bersa Thunder380 and Glock 42 are both excellent choices for .380. I prefer the Glock, because I do not like thumb safeties, but that's less of an issue if you're carrying it as a backup to another CCW.
If you prefer 9mm, the S&W Shield and Glock 43 would be my choices for a pocket-sized pistol.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Kimber makes a nice 1911 style .380 Micro, they are expensive however. My EMP is about the same size & weight, it's a 9mm.


----------



## mustang652 (May 2, 2010)

I've only owned two brands of .380s. My first was a Bersa BT 380 and then a poly framed Walther P(something). Bought it new, cleaned it (PIA), fired it once, cleaned it again and traded it even up for another BT380, the Nickel version that looked like it had been fired only enough to break it in. Withe the 7 round mag, it can be pocket carried with a good pocket holster, but with the 9 round DLX mags, it becomes a little too big.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The .380 is very popular for it's size, which enables a smaller platform that is easier to carry. Improved ammo has improved it's performance, but it is still marginal, in terms of it's capability to stop an attacker in his tracks. Most (not all) of the people who carry one are those who believe that any attack they are likely to face will be at knife-fighting range. At least, I hope that's what they are planning for, because they are likely to be outgunned in most other circumstances. The .380's effectiveness can be increased by buying it in a better platform that promotes more accuracy, but most of those can now be had in a 9x19, which is a much more sensible SD round. 

I have an LCP for those very few times when I'm just too lazy and distracted to carry a 9x19 or larger pistol. Buying a .380 in a nicer platform is not in the cards for me, because I don't have much faith in the 9x17 chambering in a self defense pistol.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Opinion on
I carried 32 S&W long, 32 acp and .380 (9mm kurz) back in the 70ties. Still have the little 32 H&R revolver, the PPK's but for conceal carry the round is definitely outdated (ok naked skin in the summer and FMJ loads). Back than in the late 70ties or early 80ies even the police carried 380 acp and did not need more But they carried back than also FMJ. Today is it completely a differed ballgame and with a 380 you are with the Imported Turkish Sarsilmaz outgunned in a hurry. 380 may be for a knife attack distance but even on a parking lot, you facing 9mm or 40 sw in distances to 10-15 yards easy today. 
The 380 are nice blinking guns but EDC? Are you going to make them mad? The bulled pudding tests mostly payed by the industry is great but whit a Winter-Jacked, Leather-jacked or thick Winter-Coat just worthless.

Not even the size of the gun or the slide pull or recoil can be an excuse. There are so many nice 9X19mm out there that don't break the bank and are as easy as any 380 to handle. And honestly, the most of that 380 are a bit snappy on the wrist (Bersa, Walther)

Opinion off.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

A Kahr P380 or CW380. The Kahr P380 is a fantastic pocket gun. I don't go anywhere without mine.


----------



## Montogo (Oct 22, 2015)

my LCP 380 hits dead on at 40 foot, more than that the Police will ask why you did not back away if you fire your hand gun.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> my LCP 380 hits dead on at 40 foot, more than that the Police will ask why you did not back away if you fire your hand gun.


I know the .380 people prep for a knife attack fighting distance only. 40 feet hmmm is about 13 yards it's about the end of the next parking space next to you on WalMart. A young healthy prepaaired predator bridges that distance in about a second. I could think of a ton of scenarios in a distance of 15 yards....
But great that you are able to shoot your LCP spot on. Congrats, not everyone can shot that accurate with that little guns.


----------



## chipjones54 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the Sig P238 and use either Lehigh Defense or Cor-Bon ammunition. I've also been impressed by my SCCY 9mm. It's a lot of gun for the money and very easily concealed. Good choice if you prefer 9mm and I have not had one hiccup out of mine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> The Ruger is a fine gun, but not in the same league of the Glock 42. I'm with Tap, the Glock 42 or the Sig P238 are the finest .380 offerings available. Of course, the PPK/S is the only real iconic .380, but it's a heavy little piece.
> 
> I have the G42, and it is the smoothest shooting .380 I've shot to date. Extremely light recoil. Kahr offers some fine .380s, but for the money, you won't beat the G42.


Mine too. I find myself carrying it the most...shoots great. :smt1099 (Made in the USA too!)


----------

